# Nami has Fungus on his Fin



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Nami seems to have a little white cottony patch on his top fin. It's only a little patch about the size of a pen tip and he seems to be acting normally. Just wondering if I should be doing the 100% water change + 1 tsp/gal Aquarium Salt every day for 10 days or if I should just start using the API Fungus Cure. If I go with the Aquarium Salt, how quickly should I start seeing results? I don't know if I can get a picture to post because we don't have internet at home right now as we just moved into a new house. Thank you!

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 Gal
What temperature is your tank? I don't know the exact temperature because I'm not at home right now but I keep it in the "purple" zone on my thermometer.
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? N/A

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta Food
How often do you feed your betta fish? Two Pellets twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API Stress Coat +

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Yes, small white fluffy patch on top fin.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? 1 tsp/gal of API Aquarium Salt. Did a 100% water change and added the salt. I plan on doing the same thing tonight.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Occationally chews his fins
How old is your fish (approximately)? Bought last Christmas


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I would do the treatment, but that is a matter of preference, I'd do the treatment, redose when I have to then when the treatment is done and the fungus is gone I would put a bit of aq salt for 10 days 1 tsp per gallon to make sure its gone gone. Also you can lower the temp around 75F slowly fungus thrives in warmer waters. 

Perhaps its just an infection from chewing his fins. So make sure to keep the water extra clean  Ials and oaks leaves help healing and help keeping mr bacteria and mr fungus away!

good luck


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks asukabetta, I never got your message before because I never had internet. I'm this is the 7th day that I'm doing the 1 tsp/gal of aquarium salt. How quickly should I see results from this method? There doesn't seem to be any change at all right now. Not sure if I should just use the API Fungus Cure or what. Unfortunately, he wont keep still enough for me to take a photo.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I finally managed to get some photos of the little guy. The little white spot at the top is the area I'm worried about. These are the best pictures I could get of him.


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

I am sure "nami" has fin/tail rot


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Spencerjunie, since I have been treating him for over 5 days should I increase him to more than 1tsp/gal like the guide says? He always has stress coat in his tank, so that part is fine. I have API Fungus Cure and API Tetracycline, which one is better to use?


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh, and should I even try the aquarium salt anymore or should I just start the treatment.


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

try APl tetracycliine. start treatment remove all items in tank and make sure no other fish are around. try the salt for 5 more days as instructed.


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

you can also try a med called mardel


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Since last night was the 8th time I've added the AQ salt + 100% water change I might as well finish off the next two days with that. I increased the amount of salt last night. I usually put in 2.5 tsp of it but last night I added another tsp. He doesn't seem to mind at all. Tonight and tomorrow night I will do the same to see if that does anything at all. If not I'll go with the API Tetracycline. 

I have one question though, if it is fin rot shouldn't there be dark red or black on the edges, not white? If it ends up being fungus and not fin rot will the API Tetracycline do any harm?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

sarav said:


> Since last night was the 8th time I've added the AQ salt + 100% water change I might as well finish off the next two days with that. I increased the amount of salt last night. I usually put in 2.5 tsp of it but last night I added another tsp. He doesn't seem to mind at all. Tonight and tomorrow night I will do the same to see if that does anything at all. If not I'll go with the API Tetracycline.
> 
> I have one question though, if it is fin rot shouldn't there be dark red or black on the edges, not white? If it ends up being fungus and not fin rot will the API Tetracycline do any harm?


fungus tends to be a secondary infection from fin rot or damage, I would start the medicine, aq salt is recommended for like when you finished the medical treatment with medicine to promote healing or if you are not intending to give him meds and relying on the fish's ability to heal itself, with just aq salt and clean water.

Daily water changes and medicine redosing as the meds instruct and see if that helps him


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks asukabetta! I'll try the medicine tonight, seeing as how the salt doesn't seem to be working anyway. For medicating, should I remove everything including the stones at the bottom and then treat the water? I assume I put the stress coat in the tank with the medication as well.

Once I'm done treating do I start doing the AQ salt treatments again, or will that be too many days of salt/medication in a row? 

Thank you so much for all of your help! I hope this clears up quickly with the medication.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

sarav said:


> Thanks asukabetta! I'll try the medicine tonight, seeing as how the salt doesn't seem to be working anyway. For medicating, should I remove everything including the stones at the bottom and then treat the water? I assume I put the stress coat in the tank with the medication as well.
> 
> Once I'm done treating do I start doing the AQ salt treatments again, or will that be too many days of salt/medication in a row?
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your help! I hope this clears up quickly with the medication.


I wouldn't start with the aq salt, give him a few days rest too much salt is bad for their kidneys. 

If anything use Indian almond leaves. They do not harm. And you can never overdose them.

I hope so too keep us posted


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay. I was thinking that would be too much AQ salt for him as well. Where would I find Indian Almond Leaves? I've never heard of it before but I'm willing to buy some if I knew where to get them!

He still seems fine, luckily. Still swimming around and begging for food and coming over to greet us.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm having a bit of trouble understanding the instructions on the packet of the API T.C. Tetracycline. It says: For best results remove activated carbon or filter cartridge from filter and continue aeration. For each 10 gals use one packet. Repeat Dose after 24 hours. Wait another 24 hours and then change 25% of water. Repeat this treatment a second time, for a total of 4 doses. Then make a final 25% water change and add fresh activated carbon or replace filter cartridge.

Here's where I'm confused:
Day 1. All new water + stress coat + medicine <-- Take out filter
Day 2. Change 25% of water + 25% of stress cost + medicine
Day 3. All new water + stress coat + medicine <-- do i replace all of it on Day 3 or just 25% again?
Day 4. Change 25% of water + 25% of stress cost + medicine
Day 5. Change 25% of water + 25% of stress cost + New Filter

Also, since I have a 2.5 gal tank I will have to measure out this package and divide it for the appropriate amount. I don't want to over medicate.

Thank you!


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

white and brown are the two most common colors of rot


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Spencerjunie, because u reccommend end tetracycline because I did to u , why don't u help her? ( Katie seriously help the girl out!)


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I treated Nami for the first time last night. He looks so pitiful without a plant or anything in his tank but I guess it's for the best! His tail fin seems to be shorter this morning and now there are holes in it. The white spot is still there though. How long would it take for that to come off? I'm really worried about.

I'm still unsure about how I treat him on day three, like I mentioned above.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Pm Spencerjunie, say tht se reccommended tetracycline, and ask how to use it


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

The treatment for the fin rot is almost done but the white spot is still there. Can someone please tell me what I should do next?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

sarav said:


> The treatment for the fin rot is almost done but the white spot is still there. Can someone please tell me what I should do next?


start the treatment on fungus, I suppose, keep temp 75-77 and you can add some aq salt 1 tsp per gallon for 10 days.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks asukabetta! So I should treat for fungus and use aquarium salt at the same time? Or should I just do one or the other? Is either one better than the other? Since I've already done so many salt treatments and now medicine treatments, should I give a day of just water + stress coat or start on the other treatment right away? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I have one question though, if it is fin rot shouldn't there be dark red or black on the edges, not white? If it ends up being fungus and not fin rot will the API Tetracycline do any harm?


If it was fin rot then the rotted part would most likely be outlined in black or sometimes red. I didn't see that in the pic. He looked like a normal crowntail to me *shrugs* When fins regrow the new growth will be a transparent white.

I doubt the tetracyclin would hurt him. From what I can tell and I am no expert in fish meds -I think Tetracycline can be used as an alternative treatment for Erythromycin. One of the disease stickies has [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]ERYTHROMYCIN listed as a treatment for both fin rot and fungus. Sakura is the one to talk to about meds. She knows all 

If you have constantly been medicating him, I would give him a break and then treat with the fungus med. I'm not sure if salt can be combined with fungus cure...

I do know that when sluggles has fungus on his fin, I added quick cure and it was gone in like 4 days. It's sold as a parasite med mostly but also does wonders for fungus as well. 

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't think it was fin rot either. His fins have always been blue with pink tips but since tonight is the last change of that medication, I will finish it off. Tomorrow I will add all new water + stress coat + filter. Then I'll give him a day to flush out the medications. I assume one day will be long enough and then I can start the API Fungus Cure. I hope that it works quickly. 

I haven't seen any new growth yet either. The Tetracycline seemed to do quite a number on his fins. I hope they regrow quickly, poor little guy. 



Tikibirds said:


> If it was fin rot then the rotted part would most likely be outlined in black or sometimes red. I didn't see that in the pic. He looked like a normal crowntail to me *shrugs* When fins regrow the new growth will be a transparent white.
> 
> I doubt the tetracyclin would hurt him. From what I can tell and I am no expert in fish meds -I think Tetracycline can be used as an alternative treatment for Erythromycin. One of the disease stickies has [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]ERYTHROMYCIN listed as a treatment for both fin rot and fungus. Sakura is the one to talk to about meds. She knows all
> 
> ...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

New growth can be kinda hard to see since it will be transparent at first and very tiny. 

Are there any other symptoms- other then the fuzzy spot?


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> New growth can be kinda hard to see since it will be transparent at first and very tiny.
> 
> Are there any other symptoms- other then the fuzzy spot?


No other symptoms! He's acting normal and everything looks fine.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going to put clean water in tonight and tomorrow night start the fungus cure. I think I'm starting to see a tiny bit of new growth but it's REALLY hard to tell. I'm going to put his plants and things back in tonight as well, so hopefully he'll feel a bit more at home.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been treating Nami with API Fungus Cure for two days now and the package says to treat for another two. The spot is still there. Is there anything else I should do? What happens if this treatment doesn't work?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So it's fungus eh?


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

bryanacute said:


> So it's fungus eh?


Well so far I've done:
1. 8 Days of Aquarium Salt -- Nothing
2. The full treatment of Tetracycline (supposed to cure Fin Rot) -- Nothing but small bits of his fin coming off but the white spot is still there
3. On Day 3 of Fungus Cure (cures both Fin Rot and Fungus) and the white spot is still there. 

What else would you suggest to do??


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Do the fungus treatment for the full course. If that dosen't work, we drag sakura or oldfishlady in here. 

Is it getting any worse? And he is still acting normal?

If it is indeed a fungus, the only suggestion I have is to use Quick Cure which is malachite green and formalin (some form of formeldahyde). I used it before for fungus and I know it works. 

I got this from another betta site and I don't remember if I mentioned it already or not.



> *Saprolegnia*
> _Scientific name_: Saprolegnia species
> _Common names_: true fungus, cotton mold
> 
> ...


Does the white spot look like this


















The one above is fin rot that also has a fungus. The black part is the rotting fin.

I know how frustrating it is to not know what is wrong or how to treat it. I have one that has clamped fins and is skinny BUT acts perfectly fine. Internal parasites seems the most likely but the treatment fo that failed.

Tetracycline - do you happen to know if you have a low PH? 


> *Tetracycline*
> *Ingredients:* Tetracycline Hydrochloride activity
> *Diseases:* antibiotic, treats ulcers and open soars, frayed fins, mouth and body sores, abdominal bloat, red patches, bacterial infections, livebearer disease, fungal infections, dropsy, furunculosis
> *Contraindications:*
> Cannot be combined with any meds except for medicated foods. Very effective at low pH or acidic water condition with pH no more than 7.4-7.5 otherwise ineffective when used with salt and high hardness levels.





> you can also try a med called mardel


 Mardel is the name of a company that makes fish meds like maracyn, maracyn 2, copper safe( I think?)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oldfishlady!!


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't think it's getting any worse. He seems to be favoring the bottom of the tank now and isn't being quite as friendly but maybe this is because I took all of his plants out. He's still eating though. Here are some new pictures: 




























Sorry they aren't very good. He didn't want to stay still. 

As for the kind of fungus, I have no idea. It's kind of in between two strands. Does that make any sense? It's the end of day 3 so there's really only one day left now. I'm not sure what the PH level is or was. I have been using the Fungus Cure which is green in color, is that similar to the other treatments?



Tikibirds said:


> Do the fungus treatment for the full course. If that dosen't work, we drag sakura or oldfishlady in here.
> 
> Is it getting any worse? And he is still acting normal?
> 
> ...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh. Maybe we cod c him better if you used a flashlight, or desk lamp like I do.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Well tonight I'm supposed to take out 25% of his medicated water and put in 25% fresh. The spot is still there. What should I do next?


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I also just realized that in the sticky about the various diseases it says to change the water every day and add the same dosage and to continue until the fungus is gone. Instead of doing this I followed the package instructions of:
Day 1: medicate
Day 2: don't change water
Day 3: medicate
Day 4: don't change water
Day 5: change 25% of water (today)

Was it correct to do this? I see that Fungus Eliminator by Jungle is recommended. Should I see if I can find that or another type of medication? Or should I start doing daily treatments of API Fungus Cure until it's cleared up?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would think its OK to follow the instructions on the packaging. I do when I use Furan 2. The only thing I do different is I do a 100% water change instead of the 25% as I don't have a filter with carbon to remove the medicine from the tank. The stickie has alot of good info and the person who wrote it is a vet student. However, I kinda feel like its lacking alot of information as well. 

There are many other medications that are not on the list although th eones listed are probably the easiest to obtain.

Now that I see a side pic of him - he is a crown tail, correct? Have his fins always been like that or did that happen after using the tetracycline? 

Is it working at all? If not, we should probably look into something else but what, I am not quite sure. 



> Oldfishlady!!


I think you are right bryanacute. Time to get oldfishlady. Or sakura.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Saprolegnia is the only true fungus that we regularly deal with the aquarium. Lots of other diseases mimic fungusi (fungi?) but aren't. I can't stress this enough. Even meds that are marketed toward treating fungus regularly contain meds that actually target bacteria.

No fin rot that I can see, at least not an aggressive kind with blackened edges and the fin falling off in chunks.

sarav, most likely the only reason the sticky says to change 100% of the water is because the majority of betta fish treatment takes place in small tanks 5 gal and under. The instructions for the majority of fish meds, on the other hand, are written for 10 gal tanks where 25% a week is okay. But don't worry, I'm sure your guy is fine in regards to the water changes.

From what I can tell, you are done with a 10 day AQ salt treatment? Have you used the API Fungus Cure? If you have, and it hasn't had any effect, then discontinue. If you haven't, then I would actually suggest something different, Kordon Methylene Blue. I've been doing quite a bit of research and this med (it is actually a chemical dye) is very versatile and is safe to use when no concrete diagnosis can be made. I would recommend using this in a rubbermaid tub or other hospital tank and not his regular tank because it stains.

Otherwise, clean and warm water and a good diet will help a lot.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They have done the salt, fungus cure and tetracycline.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's be clear about what you are using. If I see not results with AQ salt, Then I go to a medicine. If I know it is a fungus ----- Then treat with an antifungal. BUT I usually go with an antibacterial -----that would be one of the products like erythromycin (limited coverage) tetracycline (limited coverage) Minocycline (broader spectrum coverage). what ever brand you choose it is not the brand but the drug that you are using. Personally -- I like minocycline --broader spectrum, drug of choice for many human skin diseases, etc. It will do everything that tetracycline and erythro will do and more.
Don't get hung up on product name ----- look for ingredients.

Maybe I should do a sticky explaining this ??


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Alright. So I've done the AQ salts, tetracycline, and fungus cure. So the next step I could take is minocycline? I will look for it today at the pet store.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Not minocycline. Methylene Blue. Since you've already done tetracycline, odds are minocycline won't work and anyway, it's better to not go to antiobiotics unless necessary.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Alright. I will try to find some Methylene Blue. Do you know if you can get it at walmart or any place like that? I can't seem to find it at Pet Smart online but I'll probably call the store to see if they have any. Thanks for the help! I hope I can find it soon.



Sakura8 said:


> Not minocycline. Methylene Blue. Since you've already done tetracycline, odds are minocycline won't work and anyway, it's better to not go to antiobiotics unless necessary.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I just checked around in my area and I can't find the Methylene Blue anywhere.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hmm. Can you find a product called Betta Revive?

If not, then I would recommend looking for API Fungus Cure liquid.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll take a look for both tomorrow because all of the stores are closed for the night now. Fingers crossed I'll find something. One pet store worker said they thought they had a product with the Methylene Blue in it, but couldn't find it. I wonder if it was the Revive you mention. 

API Fungus Cure liquid definitely wasn't at pet smart. I'll check around tomorrow at other stores.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, good luck. If not any of those, I'd try API General Cure.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My walmart does not carry it, nor does Kmart BUT they have it for sale online. The store that I normally get fish meds from is not really a chain store. If you can find a local fish shop -that may be your best shot at finding them. Either that or ordering online.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I found the API Fungus Cure liquid but there's no sign of the Betta Revive. I'll start him on the Fungus Cure tonight.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Tetracycline is NOT minoclycline ---same class drug, but minocycline has much broader spectrum---cut my teeth selling this drug to dermatologist for excellent skin coverage - - - -


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Both minocycline and tetracycline have been so overused/misused in the aquarium that many strains of bacteria have built up a resistance, unfortunately. In addition, because minocycline can cause kidney damage, I now try to avoid it whenever possible. 

sarav, haha, well Tikibirds has informed me that Betta Revive was discontinued so I'm sorry I misled you there.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

No big deal! I had to find something to treat him with anyway, even it wasn't the Betta Revive. I just started the API Liquid Fungus Cure. It's a different color then the powdered kind (not as green). Since I have a 2.5 Gal tank, should I empty his tank completely tomorrow night instead of the waiting the 48 hours like the package calls for? For Day 3 it says to change 25%, should I just do 25% or a full tank change again?



Sakura8 said:


> Both minocycline and tetracycline have been so overused/misused in the aquarium that many strains of bacteria have built up a resistance, unfortunately. In addition, because minocycline can cause kidney damage, I now try to avoid it whenever possible.
> 
> sarav, haha, well Tikibirds has informed me that Betta Revive was discontinued so I'm sorry I misled you there.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For a 2.5 gal tank, you'll be okay waiting 48 hours. How's he doing?


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

He's doing okay. Swimming around and doing fishy things. I think he really misses his plants and house. I hope I can put them in soon. He really needs somewhere to sleep other than the bottom.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

Well the first 48 hours of treatment is done and I just changed his water for a new 48 hours. The white spot is still there. Hopefully it will come off tonight.


----------



## sarav (Dec 30, 2011)

I've finished his treatment and put him in clean, medicine free water. Not sure if I will ever get rid of the spot.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If it doesn't grow or spread and he is behaving normally (eating, swimming etc), then it could be a harmless discoloration.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

How is Nami?


----------

